# Lake Charles Fishing



## Jamie Maxwell (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello all, I’m looking for a fishing lodge and guide service to take a couple grand boys trout and red fishing June 15-16. Any recommendations for a request like this will be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Blank Czech (Jul 26, 2016)

Bay hippie outfitters


----------



## Jamie Maxwell (Jun 30, 2021)

Blank Czech said:


> Bay hippie outfitters


Thank you sir for the recommendation.


----------



## tiger fan (Nov 7, 2005)

Scott at Bay Hippie is awesome. Fish with them about 5 times a year. Went two weeks ago and killed the fish.


----------



## Jamie Maxwell (Jun 30, 2021)

I booked him, two days fishing and three nights at the camp. Thanks for the heads up, me and my toe headed brush snaggers are stoked.


----------

